# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Kłucie i swędzenie skóry

## fenomen1

Witam. Od kilku lat bodajże od 3 meczę się z pewną alergią?
Mój problem polega na tym, że zaczyna mnie swędzieć całe ciało... Przed tym czuję kłucie igłą w każdym punkcie ciała, a po tym nagle następuje to swędzenie. 
Przez te trzy lata zaobserwowałem, że dzieje się to, gdy przechodzę z zimnego do ciepłego pomieszczenia, gdy czuje podmuch wiatru na ciele, gorączkę słońca, nerwy, zgrzanie ciała np. po ciepłym posiłku. 
Jedynym głównym czynnikiem, który udało mi się wywnioskować jest prawdopodobnie pot. Nie musi on być widoczny, ale wydaje mi się, że wtedy dostaje tego mocnego swędzenia ciała. Gdy swędzenie ustępuje na ciele pojawiają mi się czerwone plamy, a czasami małe bąbelki z wodą... Lecz po ok. 15 minutach to znika. 
Byłem już 2 razy na testach  alergolog icznych i wynik pozytywny wyszedł mi za drugim razem, gdy okazało się, że mam uczulenie na bylice lecz wydaje mi się, że to nie ma nic wspólnego z tym swędzeniem. Byłem kilka razy u lekarza lecz nikt nie wie co to jest. Jedynie jeden lekarz mi podpowiedział, że może to być tzw. pokrzywka. Pomału przez te lata nauczyłem się z tym żyć i przyzwyczaiłem do tego w pewnym sensie lecz ostatnio mnie to mocno męczy. Przez to mam problem z wykonywaniem różnych czynności na słońcu ogólnie często na dworze dostaje tego swędzenia. Także nie mogę wykonywać różnego typu sportu bo przy samej rozgrzewce mnie swędzi i później zostają mi ślady na ciele po drapaniu się. 
Bardzo proszę o pomoc ...

----------


## fenomen1

Pomoże ktoś? ...

----------


## aga01

Od pewnego czasu mam identyczne objawy.Zrobiłam większość badań, ale nikt nie wie co mi jest. Najgorzej jest wieczorami, dodam że codziennie przed pójściem spać biorę prysznic niestety to nic nie daje. Wiem że Twój post ma już kilka miesięcy, ale gdybyś miał jakieś nowe informacje co to może być to bardzo proszę o kontakt. aga0110@poczta.onet.eu  p.s Podziwiam Cię że wytrzymujesz z tym cholerstwem już tyle czasu bo ja po czterech miesiącach zaczynam mieć wszystkiego dość... Pozdrawiam

----------


## alilula

A może to uczulenie na jakiś składnik ubrań? Kto wie...

----------


## nnn123

Swędzenie całego ciała tow skazanie do wykonania badań ogólnych i wizyty u internisty.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## krzych

Witam od ok miesiąca mam ten sam problem najgorzej jest w nocy gdy powinienem juz spac mecze sie z tym cholerstwem,czuje jakby ukłucie cienką igłą po czym świąd w tym miejscu następnie to samo przechodzi w inną część ciala az do nóg tam bardzo rzadko takie cos sie dzieje do tego są momenty jakby cos mi pod skóra chodzilo.
Masakra nie wyobrażam sobie z tym zycia w poniedzialek wyginam do lekarza ogólnego opisac problem pewnie wysle mnie do dermatologa na którego wizyte bede czekał 2 miesiace:/
Pozdrawiam

----------


## krzych

Witam od ok miesiąca mam ten sam problem najgorzej jest w nocy gdy powinienem juz spac mecze sie z tym cholerstwem,czuje jakby ukłucie cienką igłą po czym świąd w tym miejscu następnie to samo przechodzi w inną część ciala az do nóg tam bardzo rzadko takie cos sie dzieje do tego są momenty jakby cos mi pod skóra chodzilo.
Masakra nie wyobrażam sobie z tym zycia w poniedzialek wyginam do lekarza ogólnego opisac problem pewnie wysle mnie do dermatologa na którego wizyte bede czekał 2 miesiace:/
Pozdrawiam

----------


## nnn123

Świerzb lub wszawica. Gdzieś na tym forum (chyba w dermatologii) był temat o leczeniu świerzbu.

To pierwsze nie widać, a to drugie widać - taka jakby krzyżówka biedronki z mrówką i chowa się m.in. w zaszyciach ubrania, pościeli. Obstawiam to pierwsze.

IMHO mało prawdopodobne żeby to był inny pasożyt.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## krzych

Watpie zeby to byl swierzb nie dodalem ze na ciele nie mam kompletnie sladu nawet pojedynczej krostki,są dni ze praktycznie swędzi mnie tylko szyja(kark) do tego głowa a sa dni ze plecy i klatka piersiowa.
Nie jest to jakis uporczywy świad zebym musial sie drapac do ran ale mimo wszystko jest uciązliwy zwlaszcza nocą co wiadomo,a i jeszcze jedno na dworze nie mam tych objawów.Dziwne to wszystko nie do pojęcia dla mnie nigdy nie mialem na nic alergii.

----------


## nnn123

> nigdy nie mialem na nic alergii.


Nie jeden tak mówił...

----------


## nnn123

Może być też AZS choć śmiem wątpić.

----------


## krzych

No tak czytalem tez o AZS,po niedzieli ide do lekarza mam nadzieje ze sie czegos dowiem najgorsze ze za 2.5mies wyjezdzam i boje sie ze ta nasza słuzba zdrowia do tego czasu sie nie wyrobi:/
Ogólnie dzieki za odp Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Z racji mojej pracy doradzam zainteresowanie się testami na pasożyty.
U moich pacjentów również występowały podobne objawy acz nie wiem czy dokładnie takie same . 
Każdy opisuje tą samą rzecz inaczej.
W każdym razie usunięcie pewnych żyjątek z organizmu pomaga.
Proszę zwrócić też uwagę na takie rzeczy jak : 
nowa instalacja wodociągowa, nowe miejsce pracy, nowy dom, nowy partner, nowy zwierzak w domu ....
Mam nadzieję , że skoro lekarze nie za bardzo widzą przyczynę , to pokazałem nowy kierunek poszukiwań.
Najgorsze jest dreptanie w miejscu bez pomysłu na wyjaśnienie.
A tak w ogóle to sprawa jest bardziej skomplikowana. 
W razie jakiś pytań , kontakt przez nick , bo nie wracam do postów.
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## krzych

Witam ponownie bardzo dziekuje za obszerna odp dzisiaj to juz przerasta wszystko mysle ze jak przedmówca pisał jest to świerzb dopoki nie wejde pod kołdre jest do wytrzymania ale gdy juz chce sie przykryc i zasnąc to jest koszmar robaczki hecają po mnie jest to nie do zniesienia,ponownie nocka z głowy a gdzie tu do poniedziałku:/
Martwi mnie to ze wczoraj przytuliłem syna brata jest w wieku 6lat teraz sie boje ze i jego mogłem zarazic to bedzie masakra gdzie ja tym cholerstwem sie zaraziłem jestem załamany :Frown: 
Jest taka opcja w listopadzie przebywałem prawie codziennie u pewnej rodziny szczerze lubie sobie tam pojsc na piwko itp pozniej dowiedzialem sie ze w przeszłosci mieli problem ze swierzbem ale ja tego nie dopuszczałem nic praktycznie po nich nie widac a tu masz własnie o to chodzi ze to moze siedziec wszędzie.

----------


## nowy12345

Witam. U mnie też od około 3 tyg pojawiło się swędzenie i uczucie jak by coś po mnie skakało, łaziło. Śladów ugryzień brak. 
U moich domowników końcem roku najpierw jedno dziecko coś gryzło w nocy. Po około tygodniu żonę dosyć mocno pokąsało, a teraz drugie dziecko zaczyna, ale w dzień np. siedzi sobie na łóżku (w dzień) i nagle przychodzi i pokazuje ślad po ugryzieniu. Nie czuje, że coś chodzi po nim, tylko dopiero jak zaczyna go swędzieć. 
Szukaliśmy pluskwy, nic nie znalezliśmy. Celowo zmieniona na jasną i też nic. Żadnych śladów. W domu 5 kratek owadobójczych, pryskane Raidem i bez zmian.
Co to może być że coś swędzi, gryzie i tego nie widać????
Zaczynam się zastanawiać, bo byłem w szpitalu około 1,5 miesiąca temu. Może tam  coś złapałem. Sam już nie wiem.

----------


## nowy12345

Witam. U mnie też od około 3 tyg pojawiło się swędzenie i uczucie jak by coś po mnie skakało, łaziło. Śladów ugryzień brak. 
U moich domowników końcem roku najpierw jedno dziecko coś gryzło w nocy. Po około tygodniu żonę dosyć mocno pokąsało, a teraz drugie dziecko zaczyna, ale w dzień np. siedzi sobie na łóżku (w dzień) i nagle przychodzi i pokazuje ślad po ugryzieniu. Nie czuje, że coś chodzi po nim, tylko dopiero jak zaczyna go swędzieć. 
Szukaliśmy pluskwy, nic nie znalezliśmy. Celowo zmieniona na jasną i też nic. Żadnych śladów. W domu 5 kratek owadobójczych, pryskane Raidem i bez zmian.
Co to może być że coś swędzi, gryzie i tego nie widać????
Zaczynam się zastanawiać, bo byłem w szpitalu około 1,5 miesiąca temu. Może tam  coś złapałem. Sam już nie wiem.

----------


## nnn123

Swędzi gryzie i nie widać to najczęściej świerzb i (tzn. albo) wesz. Te drugie stwory są na tyle duże (jak mnie pamięć nie myli 3-10mm) że widać nawet z paru metrów ale zarazem są bardzo sprytne - np. chowają się w zaszyciach ubrań i szukaj sobie tam nawet tydzień i nie znajdziesz. Zmieniać i prać często ubranie/pościel w miarę możliwości w jak najwyższej temp. Bez pożywienia (krwi) a więc bez nosiciela przeżywają kilka dni więc ubierać to czego się najdłużej nie nosiło. Nie trzymać ubrań razem. Reszta informacji w aptece, miliardzie artykułów w necie i w książkach. Nauczycie się ludzie używać wyszukiwarki (np. google czy co tam kto woli)? Miliard razy to samo pytanie.

Swędzenie to czasem objaw innych często poważnych chorób, ale jak wszystkich gryzie w chałupie to samo się nasuwa.

----------


## nowy12345

Wracam. Godzinę po napisaniu pierwszego postu pojechałem po syna bo miał trening(na dworze). Wrócił spocony, zgrzany itp. Poszedł do łazienki i zaraz woła że coś go ugryzło i pokazuje ślad...W łazience? Teraz leży w łóżku i znów woła że doszły jeszcze cztery bąble. Pierwszemu dziecku, które 3 tygodnie temu jako pierwsze miało takie objawy (i te chyba ugryzienia)od tygodnia nic nowego nie wyszło. To idzie taką jakby zasadą Dziecku przechodziło, wyszło u żony, żonie zaczyna przechodzić wychodzi u drugiego dziecka. Mnie nic nie wychodzi, tylko tak jak pisałem swędzi i kłuje w różnych miejscach. 
acha miejsca występowania tych ugryzień mają oni podobne tzn przedramię, zewnętrzna strona bicepsu.

----------


## nnn123

Mógł mieć gdziekolwiek na skórze, przelazło, ugryzło a na koniec syn niechcący spłukał i poleciało to do odpływu (tzn. początek kanalizacji). Powiedziałbym, że najpewniej świerzb ale jak parę dni nie ma a parę jest to trochę nietypowe (choć to imho całkowicie nie wyklucza pasożyta). Te bąble to jak duże są? Zmierzyć linijką i napisać, tudzież na oko ile (mm).

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie swędziała skóra od rana do wieczora przez trzy miesiące . Pojawiały się czerwone krosty , potrafiłam się drapać do krwi. Poszłam do dermatologa i nic , dopiero  alergolog  przepisał mi lek Lirra na swędzące zmiany skórne . Jeśli lekarz nie będzie miał pomysłu to możesz mu ten lek podpowiedzieć .

----------


## magda24

Ja mam podobnie i zauważyłam, że to się dzieje zazwyczaj przy nagłym wzroście temperatury, np. przejściu z zimnego do ciepłego pomieszczenia, niekiedy w trakcie wysiłku fizycznego. Krost nie mam, a mój lekarz stwierdził, że to wynika ze skłonności skóry do trądziku.

----------


## marmoz

jesli jednak okaze sie ze to wszawica to szampon Sora Forte  wszawica-sora.pl powinien sie sprawdzic. U moich dzieci szybko zadzialal. Przyniosly to okropienstwo ze szkoly wiec musielismy dzialac szybko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pasują też objawy nużeńca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mysle, ze kapiele w jonizowanej wodzie moglyby cos zdzialas. Generalnie jonizowana woda dobrze dziala na skore i organizm wiec na pewno nie zaszkodzi  :Wink:  w  jonizatorywody.pl maja duzy wybor tego typu urzadzen wiec warto poszukac jakiegos

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. ja sie juz mecze z naglymi atakami szpileczek i swedzenia od jakis 8 lat. wydac to sie moze smieszne ale pojawilo sie wraz z malo ciekawa praca i rownie malo udanym zwiazkiem z dziewczyna. tak wiec nerwy, stres na ktore tak pewnie reagujemy wszyscy tu obecni. teraz to i tak luzik juz bo jestem w stanie nad tym zapanowac ale kiedys samo pomyslenie o jakims problemie doprowadzalo do tego ze cale plecy mialem w sznytach po tym jak sie zaczynalem drapac ktore po godzinie znikaly. ale i tak kazde zadrapanie, przetarcie lub uderzenie np w glowe daje z miejsca czerwona prege lub guzopodobnego twora. nawet czapki z daszkiem nie nosze bo po jej zdjeciu wygladam jak glupek z czerwona aureola na czole. zmiany temperatur tez swoje robia ale to juz jest chyba nieodwracalne z ta nasza przypadloscia. trzeba opierac sie checi drapania i wytrzymac ta chwile szpileczek. tatuaz tez raczej odpada bo kontakt igly ze skora skutecznie utrudni kontynuacje jego tworzenia zwg na natychmiastowa prege po paru sekundach. tak wiec ja obstawiam podloze nerwowe a nie zwierzatka :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podobniez takie objawy wystepuja przy cukrzycy,Radze zbadac cukier.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam od ok miesiąca mam ten sam problem najgorzej jest w nocy gdy powinienem juz spac mecze sie z tym cholerstwem,czuje jakby ukłucie cienką igłą po czym świąd w tym miejscu następnie to samo przechodzi w inną część ciala az do nóg tam bardzo rzadko takie cos sie dzieje do tego są momenty jakby cos mi pod skóra chodzilo.
> Masakra nie wyobrażam sobie z tym zycia w poniedzialek wyginam do lekarza ogólnego opisac problem pewnie wysle mnie do dermatologa na którego wizyte bede czekał 2 miesiace:/
> Pozdrawiam


Zaraziłeś się świerzbem norweski kup maść lyclear  w necie dostępny 69 zł szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Watpie zeby to byl swierzb nie dodalem ze na ciele nie mam kompletnie sladu nawet pojedynczej krostki,są dni ze praktycznie swędzi mnie tylko szyja(kark) do tego głowa a sa dni ze plecy i klatka piersiowa.
> Nie jest to jakis uporczywy świad zebym musial sie drapac do ran ale mimo wszystko jest uciązliwy zwlaszcza nocą co wiadomo,a i jeszcze jedno na dworze nie mam tych objawów.Dziwne to wszystko nie do pojęcia dla mnie nigdy nie mialem na nic alergii.


Zdecydowanie świerzb ja od stycznia z tym walczyłam po posmarowaniu lyclear krem jak ręką odjął

----------


## Adrian Słomkowski

Witam. Mam podobny problem i dzis juz mam ochotę sie rozplakac. Od dlugiego czasu rok- dwa walcze ze swedzeniem drapie sie az do krwi. Leczylem sie na swierzb, bralem leki przeciwalergiczne, przeciwhistaminowe rozne rzeczy (zyrtec,alertec, infectoscab itd itp) i nigdy mi to nie ustąpiło. Czasem nasila mi sie bardzo mocno , najczesciej jak sie poce albo w nocy. Dodam ze moja dziewczyna nie ma nic kompletnie tylko ja. Lekarze lecza mnie twardo na świerzb ... pomozcie ;< Co to moze byc ? Ostatnioi 80% moich problemow to zew. czesc dloni drapie sie azx mam parchy i krew

----------


## Hektolitr

Myślę, że to żaden świerzb. Musi to być jakiś pasożyt, ale to nie takie proste. Ja mam z tym problem już chyba 3 rok i jest mega źle, a u mnie w rodzinie nikt nie ma z tym problemu. Miewam czasami tak, że nie wyrabiam i chcę wszystkich pozabijać, łącznie ze sobą. Nic nie pomaga, w nocy nie śpię, chodzę jak zombie, a lekarze nic nie wiedzą, jak małe dzieci. Mógłbym do małpy pójść na badania i by mnie bananem zbadała i byłby taki sam efekt. Na wszystko przepisują imbecyle antybiotyki... które tylko pogarszają sprawę. Ta choroba jest chyba gorsza od depresji. Już mam plan, żeby pokryć łóżko folią bąbelkową, żeby zrobić izolację, bo w łóżku pewnie siedzi masa różnego rodzaju cholerstwa, a łózka nie wygotuję. U mnie zaczęło się od łydek po obu stronach i zaczęło iść w górę. Obecnie potrafi swędzieć mnie już wszystko, w pracy, w domu, a najgorzej pod ciepłą kołdrą. W pracy zazwyczaj swędzi po jedzeniu, jak organizm się rozgrzeje. Biorę allertec albo ametril i jest lepiej. Po kąpieli jest zawsze dobrze. Jak mam chłodno w pokoju, to dobrze mi się śpi ale jest mała granica między chłodem, a zimnem, i jak już jest zimno, to muszę się czymś dodatkowym przykryć i się zaczyna. A wystarczy trochę ciepła i już jest źle. W lato też nie było za dobrze, ale w zimie jest najgorzej. Jak komuś się uda wyjść z tego, to koniecznie proszę wrócić tu i napisać co pomogło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, wiem że stare posty, ale zdecydowałem się napisać. Trafiłem tu przez przypadek szukając czegoś innego i jestem nieźle zdziwiony! Mam kłucia na całym ciele zawsze gdy wchodzę z zimna do ciepłego pomieszczenia, gdy zjem coś gorącego oraz w sytuacjach stresowych. Mam to odkąd pamiętam i nigdy mi nie przyszło do głowy, że to może być jakaś patologia  :Smile:  nie rozmawiałem o tym z nikim zakładając, że to norma i każdy tak ma  :Smile:  Jest to nieco wkurzające, ale mi to aż tak nie przeszkadza, może kwestia skali...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy komuś udało się ustalić przyczynę tego swędzenia?

----------


## doktorx

A może specjalista?

----------


## Zola

Na kłucie skóry, polecam napój odżywiający nerwy wg Stafanii Korżawskiej
ziele owsa - 5 łyżek
bluszczyk kurdybanek - 5 łyżek
kłącza perzu - 3łyżki
zioła zalać 1 litrem wody mineralnej i odstawić na 2-3 godziny, zlać macerat , dodać kilka plasterków cytryny i miód do smaku. Zimą dobrze jest podgrzać, latem można pić zimne. Nie trzeba wypijać wszystkiego w jeden dzień. Jeśli problem nie jest "nerwowy", trzeba szukać dalej. Mnie pomaga po kilku dniach stosowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo latwo mozna sobie w tym ulzyc. Kupic w aptece masc lub krem z kortyzonem. Jak reka odjal. Napewno jest to alergia, i system nerwowy jest podrazniony.

----------


## medynar

Najlepiej to udać się do lekarza  :Wink:

----------


## ingas

czy komuś udało się ustalić co to za alergia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi przy swędzeniu  i pieczeniu skóry pomaga emulsja do kąpieli i do ciała latopic. Emolienty regenerują naskórek, nawilżają i zmniejszają uczucie świądu. Emulsja do kąpieli nie pozostawia tłustego nalotu na wannie, emulsja do ciała dobrze się rozsmarowuje i łagodzi podrażnienia. Możecie spróbować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak ktoś ma problemy ze skórą to zamiast leków niech najpierw spróbuje mycie się wodą kwaśną. Niektóre jonizatory robią taką wodę - warto poszukać na sklep.osmoza.pl odpowiedniego sprzętu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
  Dużo czytałem już o tym problemie na różnych forach. Byłem też u lekarza. Spróbuję teraz opisać problem z mojej perspektywy.
  Zaczęło się znowu, zimą a nawet późną jesienią 2015. Zaczęło się standardowo- od kłucia/swędzenia skóry.
Uczucie jakby miliony igiełek wbijały się spod skóry. Uczucie to kojarzy mi się, jakby każda kropelka potu starała się wyjść spod skóry i powodowała to uczucie kłucia i swędzenia. Dzieje się to w kilku przypadkach i praktycznie tylko zimą kiedy ciężko jest się zgrzać. Przy zmianie temperatury z zimnej na ciepłą (np. przy wejściu z dworu do sklepu), przy wysiłku fizycznym przed spoceniem się oraz przy sytuacjach stresowych (np. kiedy się czegoś wystraszę) nawet przy jedzeniu ciepłych posiłków lub wypiciu gorącej herbaty kiedy się rozgrzeję. Kłucie obejmuje głowę, szyję, cały korpus, pośladki, kolana i łydki. Uczucie doprowadza mnie do szału, a wysiłek fizyczny tej zimy ograniczyłem do zera, żeby tylko się nie zgrzać. A jak przy zgrzaniu jesteśmy to kiedy tylko się rozgrzeje wszystkie wymienione części ciała pokrywają się czerwonymi plamkami, ale wtedy już po wielkich trudach uczucie kłucia przechodzi. Teraz kiedy zaczęła się wiosna i rano jest jeszcze zimno budzę się ze swędzącymi stopami i dłońmi, to znak, że będzie kłuło cały dzień. Jak jest ciepło kłucie ustępuje w ciągu sekund, a jak zacznę się pocić to praktycznie pot leci mi tylko z głowy a na ciele pojawiają się jakby bąbelki z wodą. Przy minimalnym zgrzaniu czuję jakbym się pocił na twarzy jednak nie ma tam potu a jedynie robię się czerwony na twarzy i czuje jakbym pocił się tylko solą! 

Problem wystąpił już drugi raz, wcześniej zaczął się zimą 2011 roku. Objawy te same, wtedy udałem się do lekarza dermatologa, dostałem Zyrtec i przeszło po 14dniach jednak nie wiem czy przeszło po lekach czy po zmianie otoczenia bo tamtej zimy pojechałem do pracy za granicę. Od czasu kiedy wróciłem, aż do tej pory problem nie wracał aż do tej zimy. Dodam jednak, że od powrotu praktycznie do czasu lata 2016 dosyć intensywnie ćwiczyłem przez co pociłem się regularnie i nie wiem czy to nie było receptą. 

  Nie pomaga absolutnie nic zmiana proszków, diety, ubrań, płynów do mycia itp. Chcę udać się do lekarza, ale nie interesuje mnie absolutnie leczenie objawowe, tylko chcę wyeliminować przyczynę, dlatego chcę dowiedzieć się jak najwięcej od ludzi, którzy też przeżywają te udręki.

----------


## Macia

Odświeżam temat, również zmagam się z tym problemem. Byłam u różnych lekarzy: najpierw internista później  alergolog , dermatolog, endokrynolog... Konsultacje, szereg badań, testy alergiczne, testy na pasożyty i nic. Dermatolog twierdzi, że to alergia i wysyła do  alergolog a.  Alergolog  twierdzi, że to AZS i wysyła do dermatologa. Tworzy się błędne koło. Gdzieś pojawił się pomysł endokrynologa, bo podobno od hormonów może też być taki świąd... Endokrynolog nie potwierdził, rozłożył ręce i odprawił z kwitkiem. 
Szczęście w nieszczęściu, że gdy wezmę tabletkę przeciwhistaminową przechodzi jak ręką odjął. I tak sobie biorę ten lek co drugi dzień, ale ileż można??

Piszcie, proszę, gdy coś nowego uda się Wam ustalić...

----------


## Sieć Diagnostyka

Polecam wykonanie panelu alergenów z krwi, co pozwoli na wykrycie, podczas jednego badania, swoistych IgE, które skierowane są przeciwko wielu alergenom (np. mieszanka traw późnych, pleśni czy żywności). Oprócz tego wykonać można badania krwi w kierunki niedokrwistości i zaburzeń endokrynologicznych.

----------


## Macia

Miałam robione IgE całkowite, nic nie wykazało...

----------


## Sylwia81

Mam identyczne objawy. Po drapaniu zostają czerwone pręty, które po 20 minutach znikają ale zostają siniaki. Wygląda to naprawdę kiepsko. Dermatolog wykluczył swierzb i dał leki na alergie.  Na testach alergicznych nic nie wyszło. Dajcie znać jeśli ktoś z Was sobie z tym poradzi. sylwiatkaa@interia.pl

----------


## Jacenty24

No właśnie nie wiadomo czemu na testach nic się nie pokazuje.. też tak mam..

----------


## pacjentkaoptymistka

Ponieważ przeżyłam masakryczne tortury przez kilka miesięcy ze swedzeniem  skóry, szczególnie w nocy i po wszelkim nagraniu ciała aż drapalam się do krwi a pasożytów nie miałam, muszę podpowiedzieć, że u mnie był powodem nowotwór. - ziarnica złośliwa. Już po pierwszej chemii przestało swędziec ale skończyło się przeszczepem szpiku, na szczęście udanym. Wiem, że to dla niektórych może się wydać szokiem ale naprawdę niektóre Wasze opisy to wypisz, wymaluj moje wcześniejsze doświadczenia. Poza tym jest pewna prawidłowość w tych postach - wielu zadaje pytania ale potem już nie wraca z opisem, co może oznaczać, że gdy poznali trafna diagnozę, przeżyli załamanie i nie w głowie im było wracać do postów, bo leczenie jest trudne ale, jak w moim przypadku, skuteczne i zakończone sukcesem. Niech jednak każdy nie bierze tego do siebie. Nie u każdego przyczyną jest nowotwór! Jednak, jeśli brak alergii i pasożytów w badaniu, polecam wziąć i taką ewentualność i udać się na badania do hematologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 15 lat i od 3 dni zmagam się z tym samym problemem... Gdy wydę na słońce i się spoce zaczyna mnie masakrycznie swędzić... co mam zrobić? ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakiś czas temu miałem podobny problem. W okolicach nadgarstka wyskoczyła mi zmiana i nic  nie chciało pomóc. Poszedłem do lekarza rodzinnego i ten polecił mi zakup kremu łagodzącego Alergo. Poskutkowało. Dobry jest też dla dzieci. 
Jeśli macie takie problemy polecam sprawdzić:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie oprócz swędzenia i kłucia bolał brzuch z lewej strony.  Mi pomógł ziołowy lek parafarm organizm bez pasożytów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponieważ przeżyłam masakryczne tortury przez kilka miesięcy ze swedzeniem  skóry, szczególnie w nocy i po wszelkim nagraniu ciała aż drapalam się do krwi a pasożytów nie miałam, muszę podpowiedzieć, że u mnie był powodem nowotwór. - ziarnica złośliwa. Już po pierwszej chemii przestało swędziec ale skończyło się przeszczepem szpiku, na szczęście udanym. Wiem, że to dla niektórych może się wydać szokiem ale naprawdę niektóre Wasze opisy to wypisz, wymaluj moje wcześniejsze doświadczenia. Poza tym jest pewna prawidłowość w tych postach - wielu zadaje pytania ale potem już nie wraca z opisem, co może oznaczać, że gdy poznali trafna diagnozę, przeżyli załamanie i nie w głowie im było wracać do postów, bo leczenie jest trudne ale, jak w moim przypadku, skuteczne i zakończone sukcesem. Niech jednak każdy nie bierze tego do siebie. Nie u każdego przyczyną jest nowotwór! Jednak, jeśli brak alergii i pasożytów w badaniu, polecam wziąć i taką ewentualność i udać się na badania do hematologa.


Szybko Cię zdiagnozowano i jeszcze szybsza terapia...

----------


## Kejtisia

Wszystkie objawy które opisujące to dokładnie jak w moim przypadku. Też niedawno się dowiedziałam co mi jest. Uczucie że coś po mnie łazi nie daje mi normalnie żyć. Poczytajcie o dużych w necie,niestety większość ludzi to ma,ale nie odczuwa tego na swojej skórze. Miłej lektory

----------


## pacjentkaoptymistka

> Szybko Cię zdiagnozowano i jeszcze szybsza terapia...


Wcale diagnoza nie była szybka. Trwało to miesiącami a leczenie ponad 2 lata. W poście za mało miejsca na rozpisanie. Celem nie był opis calej mojej choroby lecz podpowiedź dla tych, którzy wiele ewentualnosci wykluczyli, że nowotwór też może być przyczyną, w moim przypadku Ziarnica złośliwa. Może komuś mój przypadek pomoże szybciej u siebie znaleźć podobna przyczynę. Zaznaczyłem też, że nie każdy od razu mieć raka. Jeśli choć jednej osobie moja podpowiedź pomogła, to już warto było napisać.

----------


## Przypadek

W moim przypadku było tak pojawiło się swędzenie i kucie skóry (igiełki) lekka wysypka zaczerwieniona ale znikała po 30 min dodatkowo skóra była sucha testy alergiczne nic nie wykazały dermatolog też nic nie znalazł. Dostałem sugestie by udać się do dentysty bo może to jakiś stan zapalny. Byłem u dentysty został usunięty ząb zatrzymany dodatkowo zwiększyłem spożywanie płynów do 2,5 l dziennie bo okazało się że piłem za mało. Kupiłem tran i witaminę d + A oraz B kompleks dodatkowo stosowałem piling do skóry a następnie zmieniłem płyn do mycia na olejek do kąpieli by nie przesuszać skóry oraz wyprałem całą pościel kilkukrotnie w wysokiej temperaturze. Objawy ustąpiły po 2 tygodniach całkowicie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niedobór cynku. 

U mężczyzn tych aktywnych (głównie seksualnie) to normalne. 
Poczytajcie o skutkach jego braku w organizmie.

----------


## amelia022

Nie ma innej opcji, jak po prostu się przebadać. Swędzenie to często objaw jakiegoś pasożyta, np. nużeńca. Swędzenie w jego przypadku to najczęstszy objaw, a warto zacząć działać szybko. Polecam zerknąć też na serwis nuzeniec.com.pl, tam jest najwięcej informacji w sieci na ten temat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

równie dobrze może to być pseudo alergia spowodowana nadmiarem histaminy, dająca dokładnie takie  objawy
ob objawy jak powyżej opisujecie, mam to samo i skuteczna w tym schorzeniu jest dieta antyhistaminowa
a, nie jest łatwa, ale w miarę eliminuje skutki dolegliwości, przy odstawieniu silnych alergenów /owoce 
 cytrusowe, jasne pieczywo, wieprzowiny/, no i niestety wyrazną ulgę przynoszą leki antyhistaminowe, histamina przenika do krwi, rozszerza naczynia krwionośne, dając objawy, które opisujecie; przeróbcie sobie w internecie temat histaminy i spróbujcie dopasować do Waszego schorzenia, dodatkowym elementem pogłębiającym stan choroby jest chemia w pożywieniu, ktorej organizm nie jest w stanie przerobić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam pewien problem. Zwiazany jest ze zmianą temperatury ciał, a mianowicie, zawsze kiedy wchodzę do ogrzewanego pomieszczenia lub kiedy robi mi sie goraco kłuje mnie całe ciało, jak by tysiace igiełek. co to moze być?
Nic mnie nie swędzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Objawy można przypisać: alergii, grzybicy, nerwicy, pasożytom, boreliozie i chorobom odkleszczowym.

Osoba, która wyżej pisała o pręgach po zadrapaniu to tak zwany dermografizm, najczęściej objaw bartonelli od kleszcza lub kota > choroba kociego pazura.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam od paru dni odczuwam bardzo silne swędzenie skóry w nocy. drapię się cała i nie da się tego wytrzymać. co zrobić jak to złagodzić i co może być przyczyna?

----------


## annakwiat1994

Nie pozosyaje nic innego jak iść do lekarza, to na pewno alergia/.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam od paru dni odczuwam bardzo silne swędzenie skóry w nocy. drapię się cała i nie da się tego wytrzymać. co zrobić jak to złagodzić i co może być przyczyna?


sproboj nawilzyc skore albo moze cos specjalnego na świad? a nie zarazilas sie gdzies swierzbem przypadkiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na świąd spróbuj wapno, jeśli przyczyna będzie bardziej alergiczna to powinno zadziałać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

juz probowalam i wapno nie pomaga a swedzenie coraz silniejsze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a masz może wysypkę? bo jak ja miałam świerzb to miałam podobne objawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no właśnie mam, taką która mnie strasznie swędzi.. jeśli to świerzb to masakra, nie mam pojęcia gdzie mogłam się zarazić

----------


## anressa

No takie swędzenie może mieć setki przyczyn. Najlepiej nie wymyślaj tylko leć do dermatologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na świerzb możesz spróbować olejku herbacianego podobno skuteczny albo novoscabinu bez recepty. u mnie świerzb po jakiś 3 tygodniach zupełnie zniknął. nic nie swędziało i nie było żadnych śladów na skórze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie córka miała świerzb, złapała w szkole, leczenie to istna maskara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co dluzylo sie czy doszlo do ponownego zarazenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

właśnie przez to, że nie leczyliśmy się wszyscy to świerzb wrócił i przy okazji ja z mężem się też zaraziłam. Zamiast leczyc się 3 tygodnie to u nas to trwalo prawie 2 miesiace, wiec przestrzegam o leczeniu wszystkich domownikow, to  bardzo wazna rzecz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyli musza się leczyc nawet ci ktorzy nie maja objawow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dokladnie, mozesz nie miec objawow a byc zarazony świerzbem, bo wysypka moze sie pojawic dopiero po 2-3 tygodniach, a osoby, ktore sie nie lecza wciaz zarażają, to takie bledne kolo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

omg... no dobrze ale czy jak jeszcze sie u mnei ten swierzb np nie rozwinal to ten preparat zahamuje rozwoj czy co?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

świerzb jest na tyle zaraźliwy, że jeśli przebywałeś duzo czasu z kimś kto miał świerzb lub mieszkasz z taką osobą to najlepiej wlaczyc leczenie

----------


## martyna829

Kłucie i swędzenie skóry mogą być czasem bardzo niepokojącym objawem. Ja na Twoim miejscu przepadałabym się, bo może to być jakiś pasożyt, np. nużeniec, szczególnie, jeśli swędzi Cię twarz, bo tam się najczęściej objawia. Poczytaj sobie na ten temat na stronie nuzeniec.com.pl.

----------


## Myszka333

To nie tylko alergia się tak objawia. Właśnie inne schorzenia i infekcje również.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

takie objawy jak opisujecie miałam ze 3 m-ce temu. Kłucia na ramionach, bokach ciała, głowie, twarzy i swędzenia nawet dziurek u nosa i uszu. Ktoś z rodziny doradził mi zrobić porządek w pokoju, sprawdzić czy coś nie siedzi za szafami, pod łóżkiem, na ścianach.... Przez parę tygodni coś mi właziło (tylko w nocy) na łep i czułam kłucia po położeniu się do łóżka. Szczgólnie uciążliwe było kłucie skóry głowy i policzków. Kupiłam kilka ampułek Allergof do prania. To jest na roztocza i inne pasożyty. stosuje się to w hotelach i bursach do prania pościeli. Zabija wszy, roztocza, nużeńce i kleszcze. Zamoczyłam swoje ubrania w tym czymś. rozcieńcza sie w 20L wody, ja rozcieńczyłam w jakichś ok. 15L i po wyjęciu rzeczy po 2h w wannie pływało mnóstwo jakichś robali. Prawdopodobnie powłaziły do ciuchów w suszarni. Za szafą natomiast zagnieździły się pająki. A po 2 tygodniach wreszcze na  ścianie zabiłam mola, który prawdopodobnie tak namiętnie atakował nocą moje włosy, bo nie znalazł futra w szafie i nie dawał mi spać. Musiał być cholernie wygłodniały.  :Smile:  Na odzieży w szafie znalazłam takie jego mikro larwy. I pewnie też stąd te ukłucia ciała bo siedziały mi w ciuchach. Pewnie to one tak mnie gryzły. Także doradzam od siebie upranie rzeczy w temp. do 60 stopni a wcześniej zamoczenie w Allergofie. Także pościeli, kołder i poduszek. A po pierwsze sprzątnięcie mieszkania dokładnie za szafami, pod łóżkami. Spod łóżka wypadło mi gniazdo moli, niby małe. Ale ile się ich mogło potem z niego moli wykluć to aż strach myśleć. Bardzo to męczące to pranie i sprzątanie. Umęczyłam się tak że na ryj padałam Ale skuteczne na takie kłucia. Cóż żyjemy w świecie owadów  :Wink: . Czasem lubią nas gryźć. Polecam też umycie ciała szamponem z ostróżeczką polną Herbapolu. No na wszy. Ale działa ogólnie 'na owady'. Więc jeśli cos macie pod skórą, na skórze to on sobie z tym radzi doskonale. Potrzymać na ciele 10 minut i zmyć. Na codzień używać hipoalergicznego mydła szarego, które poleca się w czasie leczenia swierzbu. Wszystkie zapachowe mydełka odstawić w czasie jesień-zima. Mi pomogło. Może i u was zadziała ?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dodam jeszcze że może to być faktycznie świerzb, wszy, roztocza czy co tam jeszcze. U mnie objawy nasilaly się i pojawiły w czasie największego smogu. I nie wykluczam że syf z powietrza też może mieć z tym związek że swędzenia i kłucia. ale po namyśle to jednak stwierdzam, że najbardziej prawdopodobne jest że mol, którego pacnęłam na ścianie był winowajcą całego zamieszania. Właził w nocy we włosy i chyba sobie larwy składał drań jeden.  :Smile: . Po jego zabiciu całe to kłucie skóry i łażenie po głowie się skończyło ufff. Polecam zrobienie wielkiego prania i wysprzątanie mieszkania każdemu z tymi objawami. I przemycie się przez parę dni szamponem na owady Herbaplu. Pozdrówka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dodam jeszcze że kłucia skóry mogą być wywołane jakimiś niedoborami pierwiastków, witamin. Być może też hemoglobiny, bo ja mam niski jej poziom i odkąd biorę supelment diety z żelazem i witaminami to i lepiej się czuję ogólnie. A że biorę ten subplement zbieżnie z momentem ustąpieniem objawów kłucia skóry to też nie wiem czy nie ma to jakiegoś związku... Dodam też że ostatnio była u nas awaria rurociągu i tak jakoś chyba po tym zdarzeniu u mnie się te objawy pojawiły. Raz tez pod prysznicem zdjęłam z ręki coś ci mi wyglądało na przywrę. :/ Więc może jakaś się dostała do ciała. Kto wie. Nie jest tajemnicą że nasza skóra nie jest jakąś specjalną barierą dla pasożytów i grzybów. Także czasem najlepiej wyjść od przyczyn najprostszych jak pająk czy mol na ścianie. I zawalczyć troche z owadami w mieszkanku, łóżku i na ciele.  :Wink:

----------


## jelenka

u mnie okropne swędzenie skóry głowy, przedramion i ramion, czerwone plamy na twarzy, dekolcie, ramionach, piersiach trwały około tygodnia. Myślałam, że zwariuję i bałam się, że to półpasiec połączony z jakimiś świerzbami czy innymi cudami. Pomogły mi tak naprawdę proste rzeczy:
1) powrót do wcześniejszego szamponu - zmieniłam szampon i od tego zaczęły się swędzenia
2) wapno w tabletkach, rozpuszczane w wodzie - 2/3 razy dziennie taki "napój"
3) uzupełnienie witamin za pomocą suplementu multiwitaminowego

Po 3 dniach z multiwitaminą i wapnem objawy minęły, a już na drugi dzień po zażyciu pierwszych tabletek - wyraźnie osłabły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc, niestety mnie tez dopadlo swedzenie calego ciala... dodatkowo tez wysypka. czy to swierzb? nie wiem gdzie moglam sie zarazic...

----------


## sara9022

> Kłucie i swędzenie skóry mogą być czasem bardzo niepokojącym objawem. Ja na Twoim miejscu przepadałabym się, bo może to być jakiś pasożyt, np. nużeniec, szczególnie, jeśli swędzi Cię twarz, bo tam się najczęściej objawia. Poczytaj sobie na ten temat na stronie nuzeniec.com.pl.


A czy ta strona pomoże mi w diagnozie? Jak w ogóle z maściami, które są tam dostępne? Stosowałaś? Zastanawiam się nad tym, bo mam właśnie podejrzenia, że nużeniec pojawił się też i u mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi przeszło po zmianie kosmetyków. Teraz mam serię emolentów z Elodermu, dlatego skóra jest odżywiona i co najważniejsze nie swędzi tak, jak kiedyś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi pomaga olejek z kory cynamonowca (Vera Nord - uwaga bardzo mocny więc stosować w mikro ilościach i nigdy nie smarować się nierozcieńczonym) zmieszany z żelem aktywizującym SeniCare z guaraną i kamforą. Podejrzewam, że to wirus, który podobnie jak wirus opryszczki przemieszcza się po zakończeniach nerwów, wywołując stan zapalny oraz uczucie jakby coś chodziło po skórze. Ja to mam na głowie... Jak znajdę ostateczne rozwiązanie, to na pewno napiszę. Póki co dzielę się swoim sposobem. Olejek z liści cynamonowca też działał, ale słabiej. P.S. sprawdze też czy nie mam niedoboru B12, który może objawiać się parestezjami, ale parestezje pojawiają i znikają, a to jak mnie dopada to już nie puszcza.

----------


## Kajakksa

U mnie są problemy, jak coś pyli. Normalnie jak jeszcze to wszystko wdycham to jest totalna masakra i po powrocie do domu muszę iść jak najszybciej od prysznic. Słyszałem, że maski antysmogowe mają też taką funkcję, że zatrzymują te wszystkie pyłki itd. Ktoś może stosował?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja co prawda nie mam aż takich problemow ze skora No ale tez nie jest u mnie najlepiej. Skora po myciu mnie swędzi jest wysuszona No i mam tez problem z doborem odpowiedniego balsamu bo albo jest za tłusty albo nie nawilża lub mnie podrażnia. Macie jakieś sprawdzone kosmetyki do takiej problematycznej skory?

----------


## rysiek301

> Świerzb lub wszawica. Gdzieś na tym forum (chyba w dermatologii) był temat o leczeniu świerzbu.
> 
> To pierwsze nie widać, a to drugie widać - taka jakby krzyżówka biedronki z mrówką i chowa się m.in. w zaszyciach ubrania, pościeli. Obstawiam to pierwsze.
> 
> IMHO mało prawdopodobne żeby to był inny pasożyt.
> 
> [Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]


właśnie skoro to się powtarza wieczorami to trzeba wyprać pościel i odkazić materac łóżka. Na łóżku prawdopodobnie są małe pasożyty, które kąsają. Czytałem kiedyś artykuł i dlatego ten pomysł mi przyszedł do głowy.

----------

